

“Twitter is the greatest invention in marketing history” Says UFC’s Dana White - jpuopolo
http://www.jpuopolo.com/2011/12/twitter-is-the-greatest-invention-in-marketing-history-says-ufcs-dana-white/

======
Maven911
I wouldnt trust anything that Dana White says, his job is that of a promoter
and he will say and do anything to get attention - including gradiose
statements. Plus my personal beef with him is that he has kept UFC fighter
salaries low so that they can cash in higher margins

~~~
fredoliveira
Despite your personal issues with the guy (and you're certainly not alone when
it comes to distrusting Dana White), he's not necessarily incorrect here. It's
hard to evaluate the impact twitter had in the marketing world, but it is easy
to see how it created new ways for brands to engage with their customers.
Large success cases like Comcast or BA, and the fact that there's virtually no
startup launching without a Twitter presence today to engage with their
audience are good indicators of Twitter's impact.

I suspect twitter's given Dana and the UFC a huge vehicle to engage with
people whenever they're not putting on events. It lets fighters, promoters,
and the audience engage 100% of the time bi-directionally, and not just once
every 2 or 3 weeks when the UFC is on the TV.

~~~
Maven911
You coul argue facebook has a bigger impact then twitter plus i doubt that ufc
fighters twitter pages reaches the vast majority of ufc fans - numbering in
the tens of millions.

I think what Dana White loves about twitter is that he doesn't have to spend
the millions of marketing dollars necessary for other communication mediums

